# [SOLVED] LG GGC-H20L Blu-Ray Reader &amp; HD-DVD ROM Serial ATA



## Rich578 (Jan 28, 2009)

Hello all

I had to reinstall windows vista (64bit) the other day as it was taking about 10 minutes to boot! 

Now that it has been done it seems to work fine, however... the cd rom no longer works! On startup I get a message saying "device driver software was not successfully installed" and in the device manager there is a yellow "!" next to it.

The device does not work at all! 

Should a generic driver be created?

I have uninstalled all the the IDE ATA /ATAPI controllers and re booted with no luck!

My mobo is a ASUS Rampage Formula, i have downloaded the "Intel(R) Chipset Software Installation Utility V8.3.0.1013 for Windows XP & 64bit XP & 32/64bit Vista(WHQL)." but it still dont work!

Like i said, the drive worked ok before the reinstall.. so i believe its a driver issue?

Many Thanks for your help

Richard


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: LG GGC-H20L Blu-Ray Reader & HD-DVD ROM Serial ATA*

in the device manager uninstall the drives and reboot
the driver are part of windows


----------



## Rich578 (Jan 28, 2009)

*Re: LG GGC-H20L Blu-Ray Reader & HD-DVD ROM Serial ATA*

Thanks for the reply, I have uninstalled the IDE / ATA controllers and also the drive with the yellow "!" next to it (HL-DT-ST BDDVDRW GGC-H20 ATA Device) but when booting back up I still get the error message "device driver software was not successfully installed"

Would you like me to try to uninstall something else other than the controllers and device?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: LG GGC-H20L Blu-Ray Reader & HD-DVD ROM Serial ATA*

try removing the filters

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/929461

check you can see it listed still correctly in the bios


----------



## Rich578 (Jan 28, 2009)

*Re: LG GGC-H20L Blu-Ray Reader & HD-DVD ROM Serial ATA*

I have no idea what that did... but it worked!!! Thanks for your help :smile:


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: LG GGC-H20L Blu-Ray Reader & HD-DVD ROM Serial ATA*

glad you have it sorted


----------

